# Helix vs. Helix LT



## capac (Aug 7, 2017)

Originally, I wanted to get a kemper (probably with remote), but some people claim line 6 helix is on par (pretty much).

I go look and helix is 1/2 the price of KPA with remote. Than I find out they are making the LT version (same thing different box) for 330eur less.

So I'm wondering if the regular one is worth it over LT? I mostly play and record at home.

How fast are they adding new amps? There are only a couple of high gain amps at the moment; recto, peavey 5150, slo, mesa mk4 and a couple more. It is weird there is no evh or diezels in there. Would love to have 2c+ at some point .


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Aug 7, 2017)

subscribed


----------



## BubbleWrap (Aug 7, 2017)

I have the regular Helix floor model. I think it's better than the LT. The chassis is much more well built, it's around 1/4" machined aluminum. It's beastly. It has scribble strips over every foot switch, which are really a step above everything else on the market. You can set them to display presets, snapshots, or individual blocks. On the presets I use for recording, I have three foot switches set up for midi controls to ableton for record, stop, and play. You can also use it to trigger tracks or anything of that nature. You don't need an external audio interface. I even sold my JDS labs headphone amp because I run straight through the Helix now even for just listening to music. The LT will work perfectly well for most applications, and unlike the AX8, they didn't cut out any processing power, just some bells and whistles for ins and outs. They currently have over 60 amps on it, not quite exactly sure offhand. But I'm not left wanting for much at all. The reverbs and delays aren't quite matching the strymon blue sky and timeline, but updated models are coming at some point soon. I've found the cab models to be lacking a little, but I use maybe 5 IRs and am completely satisfied in that realm. Major updates usually occur every 4-6 months and there's a major update coming within the next month or so. You should be able to find a used floor or desk model for around the price of a new LT.


----------



## mikah912 (Aug 7, 2017)

capac said:


> Originally, I wanted to get a kemper (probably with remote), but some people claim line 6 helix is on par (pretty much).
> 
> I go look and helix is 1/2 the price of KPA with remote. Than I find out they are making the LT version (same thing different box) for 330eur less.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting the Uberschall, PRS Archon, ENGL Fireball as well as the Original 2204 Mod, Fatality, Badonk, Epic and Elektrik models. You can run any of them as dual amps panned left and right, plus run them with IRs of a Diezel cab or EVH cabs or whatever you like. 

Also, 2.30 is coming up with at least a handful of new amps. It's dropping after they release Helix Native (probably this week).

Also, the full Helix Floor is absolutely worth it. It's like the hub of my tiny studio now. Great for hooking up other people when they come to jam over too. I can run two distinct signal chains off one Helix.


----------



## capac (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks! A selling point would also be 200$ shaved off of native compared to
LT. It's not that much of a price difference between the two honestly.

And I knew about a couple more amps, just wanted to be short. Pretty sure axe has got more models, but I don't think I would struggle with getting deskred tones with helix.

Any idea why rack costs the same as floor? 

So I could replace my audio interface completely? Mic pre seems handy...


----------



## BubbleWrap (Aug 10, 2017)

Fractal does have more models, but it seems like overkill when you're able to tweak so many parameters/pedals and create such a variety of tones. 

When I was shopping for them, the rack units were priced a little less than the floor model, but you'd also need to buy the floor control unit for it if you want to be able to have that sort of live functionality. 

There's absolutely no need at all for an external audio interface. And the mic preamp does work really well.


----------



## capac (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, I already have 2i4. Floor in actually a couple of $ more than floor (which is weird). I usually rotate around 5150 models anyways, but I like to have a couple more options (some ENGLs sound great for example).


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 10, 2017)

Full blown Helix is way worth it over LT especially with software discount you mentioned, I wouldn't bother with desk because if you want that sit down studio type edit funcitionality you will likely have a computer in the vicinity to use the editor without starting at your feet or taking the Helix off the ground, anyways I love mine hope you enjoy yours when you pull the trigger.


----------



## capac (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll be in front of my PC setup all the time, so good point. You can do everything that can be done on the unit with software?

Any idea how native is gonna be? Just like helix but only software?


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 10, 2017)

capac said:


> Any idea how native is gonna be? Just like helix but only software?


Sound-wise it's going to be 100% identical. Do you really always boot your PC just to noodle around a bit?


----------



## capac (Aug 10, 2017)

I have it working 24/7 pretty much so it's no problem . It's probably worth going with the unit because of the footswitches and general practicality. Native will cost 400 + another 300 or so for the footswitch, and we're already in the LT price range.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 10, 2017)

capac said:


> I have it working 24/7 pretty much so it's no problem . It's probably worth going with the unit because of the footswitches and general practicality. Native will cost 400 + another 300 or so for the footswitch, and we're already in the LT price range.



plus even without Native you have the free Helix Editor to mess with your presets. I personally would have loved a rack/foot controller setup but cost wise it doesnt work out especially with the computer access features already available


----------



## capac (Aug 21, 2017)

Luckily, line 6 have just released native and after trying free trial, I'm a bit underwhelmed.

It's better than bias and any other amp sims on PC, but I don't think it's on kemper or axe fx level.

Stock cabs aren't very good, ownhammer's fix it a bit, but even with those, it sounds a bit digital on high gain. Some amps sound better than others (recto isn't bad, can't say the same for mark 4 for example).

IMO, at 400$ it's not too bad. It's quite a bit better than bias for rougly the same price (once you buy fx and amp) and has more options.

If kemper and axe are at the same level, helix is a level lower and bias a level below that.

I think floor unit would be perfect for gigs, but for recording, I'd rather spend a little extra and get a kemper. Than again, once you get a remote, kemper is a lot more expensive.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 21, 2017)

capac said:


> Luckily, line 6 have just released native and after trying free trial, I'm a bit underwhelmed.
> 
> It's better than bias and any other amp sims on PC, but I don't think it's on kemper or axe fx level.
> 
> ...


At 400 bucks, it should be great, not "Well, it's sorta okay, and slightly better if I use IRs from something else." I'm sure you can get better with free plugins.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 21, 2017)

first you need to define how you wanna play?.

Rack units are great on a "producer" kinda role, or on a gig scenario where you have a computer making all the MIDI changes. But if you are planing to use it as an "amp/pedals" setting then you are going to need a floor switch, unless you want to change channels/fxs with you mouse while playing. (I did for a while in the past using the amplitube pluggins. Got sick of it and bought pedals to run out of a clean patch)

so then if you are going to buy the rack unit+foot controler, then theres no point when you can buy the same thing as a one all foot board.

If money its an issue then things like you mention the Kemper + controler are out of the question. Same as an AxeFX+controler, so better get the AX8 (but you would ahve some limitations), or jsut get the normal floor Helix that its the same as the rack version and software.

Which the other question I dont know, is the standalone pluggin/software can be run by itself? or do you need to have a DAW open?


Then to repply to your original question between the Helix and LT models. Both are the exact units, the difference comes in the I/O routing








> LT is missing the SPDF I/O, XLR input, EXP 3 jack, AUX in, Send/Return 3 and 4. Also, the Helix LT does not have a separate headphone volume knob. The headphone output is shared with the main volume knob.




thats the only real difference, .....and the lack of the channel strips, but TBH you dont need them. If you want names you can have them displayed at the screen too..... I have the firehawk and it barely has one strip screen at the top, it doesnt botter me at all because you control it with your phone


----------



## lewis (Aug 21, 2017)

are the Helix native effects any good?.
For example would running a Kemper in a studio the using Helix native for effects be overkill? or a very good setup?


----------



## capac (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm not much of an fx guy, but they seem to be pretty decent. I don't think they are shockingly better than kemper so you'd just run native for fx.


----------



## mikah912 (Aug 21, 2017)

capac said:


> Luckily, line 6 have just released native and after trying free trial, I'm a bit underwhelmed.
> 
> It's better than bias and any other amp sims on PC, but I don't think it's on kemper or axe fx level.
> 
> ...



Wow, you think THIS sounds "digital"?:


----------



## capac (Aug 21, 2017)

It's dialed in pretty good here, but I can still hear some spikey high mid that is kinda difficult to dial out IMO (might be because of the drives?). 

If you mess with the thing long enough, you'll get it to sound good eventually, but it's pretty difficult to dial in.


----------



## mikah912 (Aug 21, 2017)

capac said:


> It's dialed in pretty good here, but I can still hear some spikey high mid that is kinda difficult to dial out IMO (might be because of the drives?).
> 
> If you mess with the thing long enough, you'll get it to sound good eventually, but it's pretty difficult to dial in.



Jon (the guy who demos that stuff for Ownhammer) uses pretty simple signal chains, as do I...so I'm not sure why you find it so difficult to dial in. The only EQ I ever use besides the B/M/T on the amp block is - occasionally - the Cali EQ (the 5-band post-amp Mesa EQ). And that's just because it sounds really good on certain models.

Here's another example (done with the hardware Helix) that I created. Stock cabs. Dead simple signal chain:

https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/getting-proggy-wit-it-mix


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm sure the helix will do a fine job and from everything I've heard the modeling is pretty damn good (just like the axe or kemper). If the footswitch/paying more $$ isn't a huge problem I'd say go kemper just due to all the free models/rock solid construction. I own a kemper and there is a metric fuckton of profiles out there for free or $ so you can find basically any amp and have a profile of it (whether it's good is a bit more subjective). If you do go kemper then I highly recommend kosten, lasse lammert and sinmix's profiles for metal/high gain. Stay away from mattfig's profiles for high gain, most of them blow. He does have some good low to mid gain stuff, but so do a lot of other guys.


----------



## capac (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice tone there! I'll investigate more.


----------

